# Antifreeze



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning everybody. Here's my first official tractorforum.com question. Why is there a puddle of antifreeze under the 830? It's dripping all over the wide front , right in the middle of the engine area. Hoses seem dry, no wet spots on the radiator. No water in the oil. It's -5 earlier this morning, and dripping pretty good. The coldest before this morning was 3 above, and I did notice a spot under it then too, but not near as bad. I've always put at least a 50/50 mix in it. Why would cold weather push antifreeze out? Freeze plugs are ok too.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there a relief or over flow tube / hose above the area the accumulated anti freeze is at? 

While it may be subzero outside its still possible to get an engine to runhot.......and usually about the only way for anti freeze to find itself outside an enclosed system short of a leak is by having it boil over or a bad pressure cap allowing it to escape. This can easily happen when an engine is shut down after use. There is no circulation of the coolant, and there is still quite a few hot areas which will raise temp of coolant, and raising temp it also increases pressure, so there is oonly way way out and thats a bad or leaking radiator cap / vent or a leak. 

My first check would be to make sure its not overfilled, and then the radiator cap. Overfilling can make it push out as there is insufficient room for expansion either in radiator or in the overflow resivoir.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It could be any of a number of things causing this. I would suggest performing a pressure test and see if you can find the leak (which you have obviously already seen). The pressure should make the leaking coolant exit faster and help identify the leak location. 

Obvious area's to start with would be the water pump, any petcocks, around the cylinder head area (extreme cold could cause a slightly warped head to worsen and thus leak). You are pretty much going to need to remove as much of the cowlings as possible and give the engine area a good going over, checking for area's wet with coolant and follow the leak trail. 

The other less probable cause may be that the block or head may have been cracked in the past but not enough to leak under normal conditions but during extreme cold. Does the leak continue with the engine fully warmed up and running? 

Good luck and let us know what you find!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Is there any chance that it's coming from the waterpump??. Some of the Case water pump have a zerk and you grease them so put pressure against the seal. Thats how the seal seals. 

Also as mention above about over filling the radiator. I know I have done that in the past. I try to keep the level about half way between the radiator core and top of the tank. Seems if I fill them to the top it blows out the overflow anyways. I would try to pin point where it's coming from, water pumps can be decieving at times.
caseman-d


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys, appreciate it. I know I need to take some sheet metal off and get a better look. Family event this weekend, so I didn't have a chance to do much about it. I like picking other's brains because everybody has different experiences. The 830 hasn't been run in a couple of weeks, and that's what I don't understand. Why would it leak around 0 deg., but not 20-100 degrees outside air temp.? I've got it on the snowblower, so I'll have to keep an eye on it. I'm thinking c-o-m will be the cat's a$$ on a snowblower. For now, I'll grease the water pump and hope that helps. Thanks again.


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Leak*

My guess would be what we call a cold leak It happens all the time with trucks that set for a little more time than normal, if you check closely you will likely find a very small leak from the bottom of a rad hose or connection caused by the extra coldness shrinking the metals differently allowing the coolant to seep out over that period of time, usually tightening the clamps or replacing them will stop this

Archie:canada:


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

That's interesting. I went out shortly after making that reply, and the puddle of green that was there this morning was just a damp spot on the ground. It didn't warm up much today, but enough that it stopped leaking on its own. I'll try to tighten the clamps up and limp by till it warms up a bit. Thanks again.


----------

